# Rise Against - Appeal to Reason Vinyl Picture Disc Sammelbestellung



## cargo (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi!
Suche  jemanden, oder mehrere die mit mir die Rise Against - Appeal to reason picture Disc vinyl aus den USA bestellen wollen. 
Eine Platte kostet da 16$, plus nochmal ca. 15$ Versandkosten und 17,5% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. 
Wenn wir zu zweit bestellen würden wären das also ungefähr 20€ für jeden, plus ca. 2€ Versand zu euch. 
Bei jedem weiteren natürlich günstiger. 

Gruß cargo


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. Oktober 2013)

Da ist es auch noch mein Lieblingsalbum und ich hab keinen Plattenspieler...
Aber ich sag mal, wenn wir noch ein, zwei Leute finden, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## cargo (28. Oktober 2013)

Super, hab auch noch in anderen Foren nachgefragt, finden bestimmt noch welche. 
Und die Platte lohnt sich auch zum hinstellen! 

Wollte so am Wochenende bestellen.


----------



## cargo (13. November 2013)

Oh man, total verpennt mich nochmal zu melden. 
Hab leider keinen mehr gefunden, werde also erstmal nicht bestellen. 
Vielleicht starte ich vor Weihnachten nochmal nen Aufruf. 

Gruß


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (14. November 2013)

Kein Problem 
Gib mir dann nochmal bescheid


----------



## jerry1621 (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ist das hier noch aktuell? Hätte dann nämlich auch Interesse! 

lg Jerry


----------



## cargo (3. Januar 2014)

Hey.
Extra dafür angemeldet? 
Ja eigentlich schon, ich weiß nicht wie's bei scarecrow aussieht, aber ich würde zu dritt bestellen.
Hab mal nachgerechnet, wird auch kaum günstiger wenn wir jetzt noch 1 oder 2 finden würden...


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin nach wie vor dabei


----------



## jerry1621 (3. Januar 2014)

Jap, extra angemeldet 

Wie gesagt, ich bin dann auch dabei! Wie viel wäre es dann genau für jeden (inkl. Versand zu mir)?


----------



## cargo (3. Januar 2014)

Eine Platte kostet: 16$
Versand für alle:    15$
Zollgebühren:        17,5%


4*16 + 15 = 63$
63$ + 1,175 = 74$

74$ = 54,5€

54,5€ / 3 = 18,16€

Versicherter Versand als Päckchen: 4€

22€ also


----------



## jerry1621 (4. Januar 2014)

Alles klar, und wie ist das mit der Bezahlung? Soll ich/sollen wir dir das Geld dann bspw. per Paypal schicken?
Und mal nebenbei interessehalber gefragt: Wo bestellst du?


----------



## cargo (4. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich hier. Hab grade noch diesen Anbieter gefunden.
Habe beide Verkäufer nochmal angeschrieben wegen den Versandkosten. Da gabs ein paar Unstimmigkeiten, mal sehen was die sagen.

Geld am besten per Überweisung. Am liebsten wärs mir auch wenn ihr so 5-10€ dann schonmal überweist. Auf den Platten sitzen zu bleiben wäre doof.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (4. Januar 2014)

Also machen wir quasi eine Anzahlung?


----------



## cargo (4. Januar 2014)

Wenn ihr wollt. 
Fände ich gut, aber wenn nicht ist auch ok.


----------



## jerry1621 (4. Januar 2014)

Von mir aus gerne, kein Problem.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (4. Januar 2014)

Doch, ist kein Problem


----------



## cargo (4. Januar 2014)

Okay, super. 
Der eBay Verkäufer hat geantwortet, da kostet der Versand 40$...
Bin gespannt auf den anderen, aber da sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben, beim checkout zeigt er mir nämlich die 15$ an. 
Nur steht daneben dass man eine andere, nicht verfügbare Versandart wählen soll.


----------



## cargo (10. Januar 2014)

Hm, die haben sich immer noch nicht gemeldet.
Ich denke ich bestell dann einfach mal Anfang nächster Woche. 
Die werden sich schon melden falls es doch mehr als 15$ Versandkosten sind, dann kann ich immer noch canceln.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (10. Januar 2014)

Alles klar


----------



## jerry1621 (11. Januar 2014)

Sehr gut


----------



## jerry1621 (19. Januar 2014)

Wie ist denn die Lage ?


----------



## cargo (20. Januar 2014)

Hey, tut mir echt leid, ganz vergessen mich zu melden.
Hab leider von denen noch eine Mail bekommen, dass die Versandkosten nicht die 15$ betragen, sonder ~35 
Sehr schade, dafür ist für mich die Sache gestorben, wird mir einfach zu teuer.

Gruß


----------



## jerry1621 (20. Januar 2014)

Echt zu schade, aber das wird mir dann auch zu teuer... Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch mal irgendwann ne Gelegenheit das Ding zu kriegen , aber danke für die Mühe


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. Januar 2014)

Wirklich schade...
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja irgendwann mal eine andere Möglichkeit


----------



## xpSyk (21. Januar 2014)

Wo wolltest du denn bestellen? 
Ich überlege nämlich eine für meinen Vater zum Geburtstag zu bestellen.


----------



## jerry1621 (21. Januar 2014)

Schau mal ein paar Posts zuvor, da sind Links dabei, aber aus der Sammelbestellung wird wohl nichts mehr, Versand wird doch zu teuer, müsstest im Zweifelsfall allein bestellen...


----------



## xpSyk (21. Januar 2014)

Ah ok danke


----------



## cargo (29. Januar 2014)

Es bleibt ja immer noch die unterschriebene für 200 aus Ebay


----------



## jerry1621 (30. Januar 2014)

Mal ein kleines Update von mir:
Hab mir die Platte nun mittlerweile alleine bestellt (musste sie unbedingt haben , und zwar hier: Appeal To Reason LP -Rise Against Online Store) und lediglich 31.45$ bezahlt, sprich ca. 23€, Zoll glücklicherweise gar nichts und Versand hat ca. 1 Woche gedauert...


----------



## cargo (31. Januar 2014)

Was zum Henker haben die mir dann in der Mail erzählt?
Dann wär das ganze ja wieder eine Option, auch wenn durch den Wegfall der Zollgebühren wohl jeder am besten für sich bestellt.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (1. Februar 2014)

Hi, laut Zoll sind Sendungen mit geringem Wert bis 22€ frei. Zwischen 22€ und 150€ weiter zollfrei, jedoch muss Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bezahlt werden. Abgaben unter 5€ werden nicht erhoben. Da ich nich genau sagen kann ob die eine vereinfachte Abgabe, oder eine nach Zolltarif anwenden, sind es zwischen 7% und 19% des Gesamtbetrages. 19% von 23€ sind 4.37€, also bleibts frei
Zoll online - Sendungen mit geringem Wert


----------



## xpSyk (16. April 2014)

Ich werds jetzt einfach auf Amazon bestellen: *Appeal to Reason [Vinyl LP] von Rise Against *http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001FBSMVW/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_KFNttb1Q8G4EZ


----------

